# National archery supply



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Call your cc company and dispute the charge. There is a very strong possibility that those arrows will never ship.

Do a search on NAS.


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope this not true. I ordered a dozen arrows from them on 1/21


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Unfortunately it is true. research on here for NAS and you shall see. Those guys are a bunch of crooks. I dont see how they can continue to be in business, if they even are.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=930252

Plenty of reading here...:happy1:


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

I suppose to get mine 6 months ago but they charged my cc and kept quiet. I wouldnt try if i were you.


----------



## sid3201 (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a phone number for them???? Nothing on their web site...
I guess I made the mistake as well. ordered a week ago they took my money and will not return emails.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Frank2126 said:


> I suppose to get mine 6 months ago but they charged my cc and kept quiet. I wouldnt try if i were you.


Theres no way that I"M not going to try. I have to scrounge here and there to be able to shoot archery tournaments and my bow money has been accumulated over the years from buying and selling and adding some here and there and I don't have any to play around with. This jackass is going to give me my money back one way or the other. 

I ordered a CBE quad lite from them. I called CBE today and talked with Eric about NAS. My first words were please tell me something good about NAS. He said he had never heard of them. Then after about 5 minutes of searching he found where they got their CBE stuff from Heartland. He said he absolutely hated that people like this were representing their company and that they need to be dealt with. He went as far as to honor the NAS price as a one time deal if I don't get mine from NAS. That's customer service and that's how it should be. Not these POS screwball's messing around with peoples money. That's sorry as sorry gets and I hope their company burns to the ground and insurance won't cover it. I'm so mad right now that theres not much I wouldn't give to get ahold of this guy.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont have any personal experience with them, but I have read enough about them that I will NEVER do business with them. I'll stick to my local pro shop, or Lancasters or Keystone Country Store (2 good reputable online archery stores). Lancaster is absolutely the BEST! Their customer service is second to none! Great guys, I will definitely deal with them again.


----------



## nc1va (Oct 29, 2009)

ordered items from them , 4 weeks later , never showed up. Canceled my order and discovered a month or two later they never gave me the money back on my credit card. I emailed them about it and they said it was an accounting error . They did refund my money but wont deal with them again.
Isn't it odd how accounting errors seem to always benefit the company and not the customer???????????


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected]
and [email protected] 

Mailing & Shipping Address
National Archery Supply 
539 East 5th St
Neche, ND
58265
They don't have a direct phone number that I can fine? On the there web page under the top banner it is blue and hidden info if you drag your mouse over it it brings up contact, FAQ est.. ? Hope you get your money or arrows.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

nc1va said:


> ordered items from them , 4 weeks later , never showed up. Canceled my order and discovered a month or two later they never gave me the money back on my credit card. I emailed them about it and they said it was an accounting error . They did refund my money but wont deal with them again.
> Isn't it odd how accounting errors seem to always benefit the company and not the customer???????????


I ordered 213$ in arrows and peeps and target stuff. I didn't get anything and that was their response. They ignored my emails untill I told them I was going to do a Vendor Dispute on them. Bout 5 min later I got an email and that was their explanation.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

[email protected]rysupply.com

Try this and see if it is still active this is what I used to cancel my order.


----------



## BowNewb (Mar 10, 2009)

BE WARNED!!!!!!!

I have seen enough ppl here be SCAMMED and I am SICK OF IT.

DOES THIS SOUND STRANGE TO ANYONE?



> F.A.Q.
> Q. How much is shipping? I don't see the prices anywhere?
> A. When you purchase an item you will be able to select the shipping charge YOURSELF. Depending on how fast you would like your item delivered. We offer three different levels service. The check-out process will ask for your preferred method.
> 
> ...





> Q. Can I get discounts if I buy a lot and become a regular customer?
> A. Yes you can! We offer free shipping on any order over $500 & if you sign up to become a member of Choice Archery you will receive an additional 5% off of ANY purchase!
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of similarities there, huh? Are they both from National Archery Scam? The second one is from a website I found while trying to find a broadhead target called CHOICE ARCHERY. Is Choice ripping off NAS FAQs? Maybe. OR IS THIS WHERE NAS IS GOING TO RIP PEOPLE OFF WHEN THEY FINALLY FILE FOR BANKRUPTY? It COULD just be a coincidence that their FAQs are the same, and that many of their sale items are the same, and that they sell almost the exact same products.

EXCEPT THIS:

LEGAL:1. ALL ORDERS MUST BE PREPAID.

SOUNDS FAMILIAR?!?!??!?!? HOW ABOUT THIS!!!!



> Please note that credits can take up to 30 days to process. Sometimes it is faster but it can take up to 30 days and and in the event of a refund it may take 7-10 days for your credit card company to reflect the refund on your credit card.


*TAKE CAUTION!!!! THIS IS THE NATIONAL ARCHERY SUPPLY SCAM! LET ALL OF YOUR FRIENDS NO OR NEXT TIME WELL BE TALKING ABOUT HOW YOU GOT SCAMMED BY CHOICE ARCHERY!*


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Belive it or not, Jason, (whoever that is), responded to my IM I sent him. He stated he would check into my order. He then sent me an e-mail that stated that they were out of stock on my accessories, but had the arrows in stock. I returned his e-mail to just go ahead and ship my arrows and to cancel the rest of my order. This was on Friday, and I haven't heard anything since. GO FIGURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

caskins269 said:


> Belive it or not, Jason, (whoever that is), responded to my IM I sent him. He stated he would check into my order. He then sent me an e-mail that stated that they were out of stock on my accessories, but had the arrows in stock. I returned his e-mail to just go ahead and ship my arrows and to cancel the rest of my order. This was on Friday, and I haven't heard anything since. GO FIGURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I got the same email, that was last month. I canceled this week and got a email finally back because I threatened to file a dispute with a vendor.


----------



## mach x (Dec 27, 2006)

Hawkins305 said:


> [email protected]
> and [email protected]rcherysullpy.com
> 
> Mailing & Shipping Address
> ...


I ordered from them a few years ago. It did take a few months but I did get everything. What I did find out is that the company is based out of Canada not N.Dakota. The ND add is just a shipping point. I figured that the US address made it easier to process US orders and a way around customs.


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

just an update on trying to get my order. Sent an e-mail to their shipping dept yesterday. I got a reply back stating that they are a week behind and if I do not receive my order in 7-10 Business days to resend. This is CRAP. Also requested a phone call within 24 hours. I have not received that yet. The online chat feature you should forget about that. There is never anyone available online. Well I will keep trying a little bit longer. My fault for not researching a new company to order from


----------



## nc1va (Oct 29, 2009)

I have had excellent success from Lancasters. Bowhunters Superstore in PA have been very helpful and called me the next day to let me know that a release I ordered had been discontinued.AAAAA+++++++. With our economy the way it is right now , we need to support American companies, American jobs. Not Canada.


----------



## R1I3T (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone taken this to the BBB?


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

I will be taking it to the BBB if I have to persue my simple order of a dozen arrows. They already have an "F" rating (I looked the other day).


----------



## rhutch64 (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess I can be listed among the scammed. Bought an accessory last Thursday from NAS online, checked order status tonight and it said waiting for bank conformation - order not shipped. Guess I will fined out tomorrow if my bank has been debted for the charge. Wish I had joined this forum last week.


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Scammed...*

Guess I got scammed too...Ordered a part on 2/2/2010 and nothing. Checked my order status and it read "warehouse waiting for part...not shipped"

When I went to the "Cancel My Order" page and filled out the info...When I submitted it, I got a URL error !!

So I emailed the order desk, to cancel my order that way.

Guess I can only hope now...They debted my debit card immediately too !!


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Another bit of info...I sent my email to the order desk...I rec'd 2 emails from them immediately...If you send the same email to various locations (orders, shipping, info)

It will be marked as spam, and your email won't be responded too...

NICE !!!


----------



## joehunt_1982 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Crooked no good @*&^[email protected])(&^[email protected]*

I ordered almost $600 worth of sights and arrows and accessories then out of curiosity looked at there reviews and immediatley called my bank to stop payment on my card. I then emailed the change of address link first to verify that someone was actually emailing people back not just an automated reply. Once I confirmed that it was a live body there and that they had not processed my order yet I immediatley went to the cancel order link hoping it would cause a lil confusion and prompt a email response asking If i had made a mistake or used the wrong link. Now i got them by the short hairs because they have acknowledged my order has not processed and they replied to my cancel request. They assured me that they would cancel the order but tried to debit my account 20 minutes later, but i had already paid the $29.00 to stop the transaction. These are some real low life scum sucking motha fluffas that wouldn't stand a chance with a local store as i know several that would pay them a site visit. 

Below is the last of the email string and then they still tried to debit my account.




Hi Joseph,



Ok I have cancelled it. Sorry we couldn’t help you.



Thank you and have a great day!



Support Staff,

- National Archery Supply.com



From: Hunt, Joseph [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: January 27, 2010 3:02 PM
To: National Archery Supply
Subject: RE: Order Change



Yes I need to cancel the order.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: National Archery Supply [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, January 27, 2010 2:31 PM
To: Hunt, Joseph
Subject: Order Change



Hi Joseph,



I received your request for the address change, and then also the request for the order cancel. I just wanted to check which one it was. I have the address changed, are you wanting to cancel it now? 



Sorry I just need to clarify



Thank you and have a great day!



- National Archery Supply.com


----------



## rhutch64 (Feb 9, 2010)

Update. I called my bank today and NAS debit has cleared my account yesterday. My bank told me if I don't receive my order within the next few days I can dispute the charge at my bank and get credited back my money. As a precaution I stopped that card and had it reissued through my bank. I don't trust these NAS crooks with my cc numbers and info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## halcar (Feb 7, 2010)

*Joining the club*

Ordered a stabilizer and bow stand yesterday morning. Tracking order says same as the rest up there. I've never bought from a sight that did not list a phone number (should of looked first I guess) nor has there not been quick updates on orders and emails.

Called my bank, can't do anything till its been charged. I sent in after doing a search for NAS to get a phone number and found this post.

Sent in a cancel order request. I don't give time to solve issues, if I don't get response within 24 hrs I'll contact the BBB, and ND Att. Generals office.


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

Update on my order:
I recieved a PM from someone at NAS on 2/10 saying that my order has been shipped. Due to all of the bad weather between here and where they are I will wait a few days before I take any action


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just talked to a buddy in Vegas and he said Jason Meyers is at the Vegas shoot for the weekend if anybody wanted to talk face to face about their problems with him.


----------



## oopaluk (Aug 27, 2006)

*Do not order from NAS*

[/FONT]Do not order from them I order arrow and they never showed for over a month and when I try to get my money back it took another month befor I got it back and I didn't get it all back..


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I made a mistake before researching them. I disputed the charge on the credit card. This needs legal action, the BBB does nothing. Anyone have any legal contacts?


----------



## zAmazingGoldfish (Dec 7, 2020)

BowNewb said:


> BE WARNED!!!!!!!
> 
> I have seen enough ppl here be SCAMMED and I am SICK OF IT.
> 
> ...


Well this is discouraging to a noob. I guess I will have no other recourse but to pay full price at Lancaster. At least I will get an warranty.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

zAmazingGoldfish said:


> Well this is discouraging to a noob. I guess I will have no other recourse but to pay full price at Lancaster. At least I will get an warranty.


It's a 10 year old thread.


----------

